# airlessco



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Reading up and gettinh info cause I will be getting my own pump in the next year.these airlessco units look real nice and its a division of graco.anyone used these?.My ben moore guy over here says its the way to go.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes they are great pumps, at least before Graco got em. Not really sure if Graco fooled with them or not, other then I see they added another line filter to em.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What Pat said. I have four pumps, the airlessco lp540s do the bulk of our spraying.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

The Airlessco units are built like tanks, they are a little pricey but you get what you pay for and Graco has not messed with them yet


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> The Airlessco units are built like tanks, they are a little pricey but you get what you pay for and Graco has not messed with them yet


Except the ones they make for that orange place.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Would any of you ever consider buying one used from the rental center?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

David's Painting said:


> Would any of you ever consider buying one used from the rental center?


Yes, I would not even hesitate. The piston never touches any metal. I think Tommy has gotten a few from there, not sure though.

Pat


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

My 690 will be 20 years old next year. Runs as strong as the day I bought it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

David's Painting said:


> Would any of you ever consider buying one used from the rental center?


Both of mine are from HD rental. Cost of purchase and current repairs on both are less than one new machine. One needs work so that may finally get to that number.


----------

